# Beef Chuck or something like it....



## tombirmingham (Jan 29, 2016)

Have not had a low and slow BBQ since before Christmas.

As I have previously mentioned, at home it is usually me that eats as my girlfriend is a veggie.

Any smaller smokes or cuts of meat recommendations ? A cut that provides good leftovers is most welcome too. 

May just go for a pastrami as it will last throughout the week, I am aware that is mainly curing though however.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2016)

Chuck roast or seven bone roast if you want pulled beef done low and slow. Top or bottom round if you want something sliced, keep in mind these roasts are best cooked to rare, medium rare. 

If you want to do pastrami, your going to be waiting at least 14 days for it to cure before you can smoke it. 

Pork shoulder will give you a lot of leftovers. Chicken thighs, are cheap and make great pulled chicken.


----------



## molove (Jan 29, 2016)

Beef short ribs, they are delicious, really rich and readily available in the UK. I get mine from Makro at £4.99/Kg

Here's Aaron Franklin cooking them

  

Or here is Amazing Ribs' recipe

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/beef/BBQ_beef_ribs.html

Piers


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Tom, try a Pork Loin with a nice rub. Left overs can be used for Sandwiches!


----------

